# Badis Fish



## Fireman6982 (Jan 8, 2014)

Hello, have any of you owned or know much about a badis fish? Would 2 of these fish get along in a community tank? Do they have any special needs I should know about? Thanks!


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

From what I've read they are not great community fish and they like densely planted tanks with plenty of places to hide.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

dalfed and Sue D both have had them I think so you should check with them.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

If you are talking the scarlet badis Dario dario – Scarlet Badis (Badis dario, Badis badis bengalensis) ? Seriously Fish they are great little fish but need live food like daphnia or microworms. They will adjust to frozen sometimes but they can not compete with other tankmates even CPDs and micro rasboras, as they are a slow deliberate feeder.


----------



## Fireman6982 (Jan 8, 2014)

dalfed said:


> If you are talking the scarlet badis Dario dario – Scarlet Badis (Badis dario, Badis badis bengalensis) ? Seriously Fish they are great little fish but need live food like daphnia or microworms. They will adjust to frozen sometimes but they can not compete with other tankmates even CPDs and micro rasboras, as they are a slow deliberate feeder.


Hello Delfed, this is the fish im asking about, I think he looks pretty cool and from what I have read I think he would get along with glofish, neons and guppies pretty well but I wanted to ask someone that has had them to be sure.

Tropical Fish for Freshwater Aquariums: Badis


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

You would have to hand feed them as there is no way they will get any food with those tank mates unfortunately. But they are a great fish with bright colors and interesting behavior.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Scarlet Badis fish are territorial, but tiny, so you could have 2 males in a 30 gallon, but I wouldn't go less than 30 gallons with more than 1 male. With that being said, 1 male and 2 females should be just fine.

I had a single male in a ten gallon with emerald dwarf rasboras and trained him successfully to flake food.


----------

